# A few questions about gravel and depth even some advice?



## Jay1 (5 Feb 2015)

Hi guys I was considering using ADA aquasoil or JBL manado, but I wanted some Basalt black gravel (2-4mm) on top in some areas plus I intend to carpet mid section of the tank which is 125litre tank dimensions are 31.5" (L)x13.78"(W)

*Parameters PH 8.2 *(very hard water) *No RO used*. T5's 2x24W *10-15PPM Nitrate from the tap. 
Nitrates with fishes around 40PPM before a water change.*
Eheim 600 classic with smaller spray bar facing front glass with alot of force.
Cold water so limited to minows snd Danios for testing don't plan on sticking fishes until happy with chemistry!
*Co2* not even considered as of yet, due to the tank being used purely for practice purposes. 
*
Questions?*
Whats the depth I should aim for in the carpeted areas?
I was going to slope some sides with the gravel, but worried about the roots not reaching the soil?
What is the best ferts to stick down before the soil?


----------



## parotet (5 Feb 2015)

Jay1 said:


> Hi guys I was considering using ADA aquasoil or JBL manado, but I wanted some Basalt black gravel (2-4mm) on top in some areas plus I intend to carpet mid section of the tank which is 125litre tank dimensions are 31.5" (L)x13.78"(W)


IMO using black gravel over the AquaSoil is useless. ADA AS is already black and can be used without being covered. JBL Manado cannot be compared to ADA AS as it is not an enriched substrate... thus it doesn't make sense to top it. My advice would be to use ADA AS to ensure good nutrients in the future. Additionally you won't mess with other materials in your layout (cons: it is expensive...)




Jay1 said:


> Co2 not even considered as of yet, due to the tank being used purely for practice purposes.


It is an option to go low tech, but you need a lot of practice with CO2... I mean you don't have to practice without CO2 to then use CO2. It is much better to practice with CO2 from the beginning if you plan to use it. Just use low lights to avoid problems, that's all



Jay1 said:


> Whats the depth I should aim for in the carpeted areas?


2 cm works for me, not more needed



Jay1 said:


> What is the best ferts to stick down before the soil?


No need if using ADA AS, it is very rich in nutrients. If you go low tech you won't probably need to add more ferts to the water column, maybe irregularly

Jordi


----------



## Julian (5 Feb 2015)

What Jordi said.



Jay1 said:


> Cold water so limited to minows snd Danios for testing don't plan on sticking fishes until happy with chemistry!



A bit of advice I wish someone had given me when I started this; throw your test kits away, worry more about sufficient CO2 and flow, understand that plants grown out of water will suffocate when you put them in water and require much more CO2 than your fish will be able to handle. If you have questions about anything I've just said, the answers are all over the forum.


----------



## Jay1 (6 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replys chaps. I been okay with low tech without co2 but once a year I seem to have lack of nutrients even though my nitrates and goldfish poo is the only feed they get. I will research a tad more as my main goal is to try aquascaping
For fun tbf I could use soil and peat if no fish are in the equation and guessing I can either El dose or use furts before soil. 
My 300ltre tank has four fancy goldfish and they are very sensitive to water conditions due to waste management. Hence low tech for the big tank and anything goes with the 120 tank.
I still need suggestions on cheap substrate to start? Would like to use a cheap form of clay.


----------

